
Show HN: Quinesnake – A quine that plays snake over its own source - taylorconor
https://github.com/taylorconor/quinesnake
======
eps
This is spectacular!

You had me at

    
    
        ./quinesnake.cpp
    

The rest is just the icing on a cake :)

~~~
codetrotter
So it’s not just a quine, but a polyglot quine even. They are the best :)

------
gitgud
_A quine is a computer program which takes no input and produces a copy of its
own source code as its only output. The standard terms for these programs in
the computability theory and computer science literature are "self-replicating
programs", "self-reproducing programs", and "self-copying programs"._

So it's a self-replicating game of snake? Sounds very much like a worm virus.
Very nice project though!

~~~
muthdra
Not exactly. It prints _exactly_ it's own source code as output but it doesn't
run it again. You can run a quine output manually as it's by definition the
same code that printed it but it lacks the ability to keep executing
continuously like a worm virus would require. I guess you could make a worm
virus that's also a quine but that would be a whole other problem.

------
Sniffnoy
This is really neat! Unfortunately the color isn't working for me for some
reason, which makes locating the initial food quite difficult. Any idea what
could cause that?

~~~
taylorconor
Oh that sucks, the whole point of programs like these is that they should
still be portable. Could you make a GitHub issue (or email me) with your
platform, shell, compiler version and curses version?

~~~
Sniffnoy
Sure thing!

------
gatherhunterer
Are there resources for making a quine that improve the development process or
is it exactly as insanely tedious as it looks? Because this looks pretty
impressive.

~~~
akkartik
[http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html](http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html)

~~~
User23
Also
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleene's_recursion_theorem](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleene's_recursion_theorem)

------
atum47
Very cool

------
purplezooey
A quine produces a copy of its own source, but quinine is the stuff they put
in tonic water.

